# Lost boat on Piedra



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

I was there with my bud "wave1". The day turned into an epic. Sorry to have to report that there is also a rope in the rio somewhere below mud slide. I believe that is the name of the drop. I've never left a rope in the rio in 20 years of boating. Not ok. I've called Four Corners and several raft companies down there to give them a heads up.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Update the swim board!


----------



## grin1 (Feb 2, 2014)

On lost rope posting I said I'd be floating from 160 down to the lake this weekend; if I come across your boat, I'll strap it on and bring it out; I'll also take some pulleys, etc., it case it is flooded and pinned. Hopefully it isn't in a side channel or braid we don't take! Glad you are all okay; the loss of rope and boat suck, but better than a life.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

grin1 said:


> I'd be floating from 160 down to the lake this weekend


extremely unlikely it went that far.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

mania said:


> extremely unlikely it went that far.


I agree but I paddled out to the campground and never saw it. Talked to a guide who is very familiar with the run and he said often when carnage happens at the drop above Lucifers AKA ? that boats end up left of that island. I was on river right scouting that rapid as best I could before running it solo and couldn't see all of the left side of the island. I wouldn't be surprised if its in there. Its even possible its on the right in there cuz I was so focused on getting through that mank that I wasn't scanning the holes far right in there as I went by but I doubt it.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

There is a boat catching eddy on river right below Lucifers maybe 1/2 mile down that would be the first place I would look.

if he swam in/above first mud I have also extracted 2 kayaks on different occasions from right under the river right pourover.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah he swam in the pourover in First Mud. I last saw the boat disappearing down river from there. I had set safety for him so after getting him to shore I had to run back up, run the drop, and chase his boat but once I got downstream aways I stopped cuz I didn't want to get so far down we lost touch with each other. Ferried him to rio left and he finally found a soft spot in the canyon wall above the last drop above Lucifer's. By then quite a bit of time had passed. I was sure I would find it fetched somewhere just around "the next bend".


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Found your boat. Its on its way to 4Corners Riversports. Unfortunately its not in awesome shape.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome! Where was it?


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

It was on the left at the bottom of Lucifer's I believe.


----------



## wave1 (Nov 3, 2007)

*lost karma on piedra*

Awesome ! That's where we thought it might be. Didn't think it would make it to hwy bridge or ranch fences down below. Have called 4corners to let me know, when it shows up. Will notify you when I pickup for reward$. There are two items I'm particularly interested in, that I hope are still in the boat. Many thanks.


----------



## wave1 (Nov 3, 2007)

*lost karma on piedra*

Big shout out for the crew from 4Corners who found my Karma, which is still good shape. The boat has character now! thank you, thank you.Tony has your reward.


----------

